# مهندسة اتصالات حديثه التخرج



## engineer999 (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مهندسة اتصالات حديثه التخرج لم ألتحق بأي دورات تدريبيه ولا اعرف ماهي الدورات اللازمه لكي اعمل بمجال الشبكات مع العلم اني مقيمه بدبي ليس لفتره طويله لم تقارب السنه
لو سمحت يا اخي ان تساعدني في معرغه البرامج التي يجب ان أخذها وماهي الاماكن الموجوده فيه هذه الدورات . 
مع خالص شكري وتقديري لك:81:


----------



## وليد1987 (9 مايو 2010)

انا كذاللك حديث التخرج ولكن على حد علمي يوجد اساسيات مع الشهادة الجامعيه مثل دورات 
icdl
gsm 
ccna
wcdma 
والمرحلة الثانية 
ngn
wimax
voip
ولكن بما انك انثى انصحك بالاعمال التي لاتتطلب خروج ميداني مثل 
switching بأنواع


----------



## engineer999 (11 مايو 2010)

*ارجو المساعده*

اريد معرفه المراكز التي تعطي دورات هندسيه في مجال الاتصالات والدروات التي يتم اعطاؤها :87:بمدينه دبي الرجاء الرد بسرعه وبمعلومات وافيه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## العبادي_079 (11 مايو 2010)

*يجب عليكي أن تأخذين كورس CCNA ,الخاص بشركة Cisco وهي أقوى شركة في العالم في هذه الايام المتخصصة في الشبكات وهو الكورس الاول الذي سيفتح اليكي الباب لدخول في مجال الشبكات ,ويعتمد هذا الكورس على اساسيات الشبكات التي ناخذها بالجامعات بالاضافة الى عمل برمجه او اعداد للجهزة المستخدمة في الشبكات من راوتر وسويتش وهذا هوه موقع شركة سيسكو http://www.cisco.com 

إما اذا كنت تردين الخوض في مجال الاتصالات المتحركة , في دورات واساسها GSM و ايضا ً CDMA والتي تتمثل بالجيل الثالث او مكالمات الفيديو , وإيضا الWimax والمتمثل ب الانترنت اللاسلكي والى الان لم تقم أي من شركتي إتصالات و دو بتشغيل هذه الخدمة كما هي معروفة ومنتشرة في دول عده مثل السعودية .

ويوجد إيضا ً مجال الاتصالات الفضائية بواسطة الاقمار الاصناعية مثل GPS و VSAT و والعديد من تطبيقات الاتصالات الفضائية .

ولا ننسى الاتصالات السلكية والتي تعد الاساس لجميع هذه الثطبيقات مثل Fiber Optic وتحتوي على العديد من الكورسات في طريقة نقل وطرق تقسيم وارسال المعلومات .

طبعاً كل واحده منهم بحر وتخصص فس حد ذاته *


----------

